# Friend needs a snow removal in Castine, Maine



## djljeep (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a friend who needs 2 or 3 driveways on a private road in Castine for the rest of the winter. I would do it, other than it being 3 hours out of my way. I guess he hasn't had a lot of success with the people he has tried talking to.


----------

